# microjets/spinners - not all working



## shanowells (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi
Having issue with a new line I've added in
Its just a short run with five mircojet watering some shrubs - jets 1 and 3 work fine but nothing comes out of 2, 4 and 5 
Any ideas?
The line is level and a similar height (1m higher) than solenoids


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

Did you blow them out after installation? Could have crud in the filter/nozzle.

Possibly they were set in the closed position i.e. the screw?

I would start with taking the nozzles out and cleaning them with warm water.


----------

